# Hot peel, cold peel & flock? do they mix well?



## Tambo78 (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm just wondering (as a complete novice) if you can mix different types of vinyl when layering, say a hot peel vinyl as a base layer, a cold peel next then perhaps flock on top. My fear is that the differing peeling temperatures may cause them to stick together and make a hell of a mess. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Ps I'm heat pressing onto 100% cotton tees if that helps


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

We have done similar applications in the past and yes they can be done. Press your initial layer however the instructions tell you, then proceed with layer two. If everything is applied right you shouldn't have a problem...but I always test first!  Good luck!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Tambo78 said:


> Hi, I'm just wondering (as a complete novice) if you can mix different types of vinyl when layering, say a hot peel vinyl as a base layer, a cold peel next then perhaps flock on top. My fear is that the differing peeling temperatures may cause them to stick together and make a hell of a mess. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Ps I'm heat pressing onto 100% cotton tees if that helps


You wont make a mess. It's just that some vinyls will not release properly from their carrier when peeled hot and some will not release properly when peeled cold.

There is usually some play in the recommened application for most vinyls. I know we have recommened combination instructions for the vinyls we sell.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I did my own sample awhile back(well.. a couple of samples)
On one shirt the flock was overlapping the vinyl and it still holding in, but the other samples where i had the vinyl completely on the vinyl failed after a few washes...so im thinking it is the way i applied it because the good sample is holding really well, so i think it is tricky to apply and you need to try a few ways,
Sorry if this didnt help you but I just wanted to tell you my experience...I was using thermoflex products btw.


----------

